# Halloween Radio on Sirius & XM



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally, Halloween radio is up and running on Sirius 126 and xm is on channel 120 i think. Ive been listening to it today in the car and there's some good stuff on there to enjoy while you are driving around this week.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive been enjoying it in my car to, but they dont offer it with online listeners (growl) (mad pumpkin)


----------

